# Msi N560gtx ?



## The Day Walker! (Aug 23, 2011)

Pals,
System: 
X6 1055t
Msi 890 gxm-g65
4gb ddr3 corsair
Cooler master elite 460w
Cooler master hyper 212+

Recently got msi 460gtx cyclone 1gb
For 10250.
But before payin for the card, found that the card was faulty so the computer wala gave me a deal. Pay 250 more and get msi 560 gtx  1gb(not the twin frozer)

So needed to know whether should I go for 560 or stick to 460?

Help needed urgent....
Thanx

Angel


----------



## vickybat (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ Pay 250 more and get the msi GTX 560 (non-ti) eyes closed. Its a no brainer cause the 560 is much faster than 460 owing to higher clocks. It performs almost equal to a radeon 6870 whereas the gtx 460 CYCLONE performs almost equal to a radeon 6850.

So now you know for which gpu you should go for.

Btw how much are you paying overall for MSI 560?


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 23, 2011)

In all m payin 10500 rs.
K I'll confirm for 560 then
Thanx


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 23, 2011)

Is the price ok? For 560?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ Yup its very good. Go ahead with the purchase.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 26, 2011)

Pals got my card today. Will fit it tonite. And reply...
Thanx
Aman


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> Pals got my card today. Will fit it tonite. And reply...
> Thanx
> Aman



Post some pics of it before & after fitting it in your mobo.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 26, 2011)

Sure pals
Will post it.
thanx

Angel


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 28, 2011)

@d6bmg
Pal since m new here needed to know whether I can post photos here or do I have to post photos in any other section


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

You can post here or in post my purchase section.Anywhere you like.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 28, 2011)

here u go guys...

pics of my N560GTX

*www.dropbox.com/gallery/16123168/1/N560GTX?h=b323cf

hope u like it....

will post the fitted pics in a day or 2...

thanx

angel


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

^^Congrats buddy  Nice looking card


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> here u go guys...
> 
> pics of my N560GTX
> 
> ...



Dude, it looks very good.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 28, 2011)

hey pals..
needed 2 know,,how much can this baby oc 2....
i have never oc anything...
have installed afterburner......
now need the best settings to whihc this baby can run,,
tried 2 google..but couldnt find anything for this baby...
only twin frozer....
needed help
thanx

angel


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2011)

^^ you should be able to take this card to 950Mhz~1Ghz ( needs overvolt ) mark and memory to 1200-1250 Mhz


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 29, 2011)

Wots the max overvolt that I should increase.... Without damaging the card


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 29, 2011)

Google and Overclock.net are your friends 

Use Rivatuner and also keep a watch on temp.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 29, 2011)

I googled and couldn't find anything specific for my card. As for soft. M usin msi afterburner. But just don't know wots the max voltage that I can keep


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2011)

^^ take a look at this page - you''ll get an fair idea


----------

